# Eastern Bikes Journey BMX Rahmen Full Heattreated  oder Subrosa Villicus Frame 2010



## Crashoure (11. September 2010)

hallo leute,

Hab für beide Rahmen en echt gutes angebot und ja weis jetz ni so richtig welcher rahmen eher zu empfelen ist würde mich über en paar ratschläge freuen 

Thx friedl


----------



## RISE (11. September 2010)

Der Eastern Rahmen hat irgendwie so ein Offset BB, jedenfalls war das irgendwie besonders in Bezug auf die Kettenlinie, verursacht aber laut Bikeguide mit gewissen Setups auch Probleme. Ich hab fast 3 Jahre einen Eastern Rahmen gefahren und der war top. Stabil, einigermaßen leicht und super verarbeitet. Subrosa finde ich so ansich sympathischer, aber der Villicus Rahmen wär mir zu flach, wobei der Eastern sicherlich nicht viel höher ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (12. September 2010)

Eastern bricht laut meinem Freundeskreis sehr oft.
Mit Subrosa denke ich kann man nichts falsch machen.


----------



## RISE (12. September 2010)

Beruht das auf tatsächlichen Erfahrungen oder ist das nur so eine Aussage, weil niemand Eastern mag? Bei Subrosa sind übrigens bei der ersten Pandora Serie ziemlich viele gerissen. ;-)

Edit: Von der ersten Grim Reaper Serie bei Eastern auch, aber wer Rahmen mit Löchern drin fährt, ist selber schuld...


----------



## DJ_BMX (12. September 2010)

Beruhend auf Erfahrungen und Galabber.

Sieh dass du zu den Rahmen die Rechnungen für die Garantie bekommst.


----------

